# Fried Venison Heart



## chilerelleno (Jan 31, 2017)

Three fresh deer hearts.

One of the most often overlooked, and best, pieces of the deer.
The heart is a muscle, and properly cleaned/cooked it is absolutely delicious.
A shame that it is too often tossed with the gut pile.

I always save the heart and liver.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 31, 2017







Carefully trim and clean the heart, remove the upper part consisting of blood vessels and atriums.
Then trim the tops/outsides of fats.
There are a lot of of tough/fiborous inter-connective tissues in the ventricles that need to be carefully trimmed out.
Then slice into portions for frying.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 31, 2017







*Money Shot*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 31, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Jan 31, 2017)

Gorgeous looking meal.....   I'd surely eat it, until it was all gone...   No left overs...   no one else gets any either..   ALL MINE !!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2017)

It looks delicious CR!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 1, 2017)

CR, I love deer heart,fried,stuffed and baked, boiled or smoked!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 1, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Gorgeous looking meal.....   I'd surely eat it, until it was all gone...   No left overs...   no one else gets any either..   ALL MINE !!!!


Remind me not to invite you over for dinner...  Does not eat well with others.

J/K

Thanks Dave


SmokinAl said:


> It looks delicious CR!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al


CrazyMoon said:


> CR, I love deer heart,fried,stuffed and baked, boiled or smoked!


Me too

Thanks CM


----------



## bellaru (Feb 1, 2017)

I agree, absolutely the best part.
Looks delicious 
Nice job


----------

